# NBA Finals Game 2: Heat @ Spurs (6/8 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

We have never lost Game 2 after losing Game 1 in playoffs since Bron and Bosh joined. This should be a cakewalk. Then we will continue the back door sweep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cakewalk? Hell no. 

Heat played pretty well in game 1. But Ray went cold after a great start and Rashard started cold. Need them going from the start and keeping it up. Mario has to show up. He's been awful for way too long now.

Close outs need to be quicker. Especially for Wade. He was awful on D in the 4th. Heat likely played a part, but he's always been bad on closing out.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Must win.

No cakewalk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cakewalk? C'mon...Let's be realistic.

Yeah I was gonna say I'll give Wade a bit of a pass in the fourth for his D because of his fatigue from the heat (Today Ethan Skolnick mentioned on radio Wade is always the first to break into a heavy sweat) and carrying the team without LeBron, but it's not like we haven't seen it before. We got more open shots than they did, but they knocked down more. Absolutely must take advantage of all of the opportunities we get in this series. Would maybe like to see James Jones get some consideration if Shard is cold. Chalmers needs to wake the hell up. Just don't turn the ball over like crazy or pick up cheap fouls.

Really liked the way LeBron came out. Gotta hope he continues with the attacking mindset we saw yesterday. I don't like wasting games where he's in a good shooting rhythm, either. Also wasted good performances from Wade and Ray (dat dunk!). And of course, 22 Spurs TOs...

Better PG play and more from Shane and Bird can raise our ceiling of play in this series compared to G1, but there's very little margin for error.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its funny you mentioned what Ethan said about Wade being 1st breaking into a heavy sweat. If you go back and watch the beginning of the game you'll notice Wade's jersey full of sweat before the tip off. I noticed it right away, before I knew about the broken AC, but just thought it was because of the long pregame and deciding to go hard during shoot around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Nice quick reference by Lebron


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Funny to see not even you guys like this Pyrex/doctordrizzay guy.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

R-Star said:


> Funny to see not even you guys like this Pyrex/doctordrizzay guy.


I don't see them disagreeing with me means they don't like me. Child, and keep calling me names I don't care. I don't even know what a doctordriz is anyway.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pyrex said:


> I don't see them disagreeing with me means they don't like me. Child, and keep calling me names I don't care. I don't even know what doctordriz is anyway.



Way to put Jimmy Knot in his place!


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

hobojoe said:


> Way to put Jimmy Knot in his place!


Is that his real name? I looked up what Jimmy Knot was and a doctordrizzay. This is what came up.






didn't find what a doctordrizzey is though, what is that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same lineups for both teams. Spo said he might go deeper in the rotation. Guessing that means UD and possibly JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15-13 after the 1st timeout

Both teams picking each other apart. 

Duncan 4-5. He's taken 15 shots in 5 quarters, all in the paint. Have to do a much better job keeping him out of there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is doing terribly on Duncan, obviously. Was in no man's land off the ball on the first dunk, and wasn't anywhere near him to box out on the putback. So odd. He should be his/our main concern down there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Duncan is tearing us a new one, and their bigs going high low Are too good.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

"TONY PARKER WITH A SCOOP LAYUP, HOW DID HE GET THAT OFF?!"

I don't ****ing know. You were busy showing me Lebron James making silly faces. Focus on the game damnit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, it might be a good idea to not lose track of Tony Parker..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron creates a wide open corner 3 for Shard. Miss.

Parker dribbles into an off balance 3. Drained.

/whispers "process over result" over and over while swaying back and forth


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Parker...Duncan...bleh

We don't look very settled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade giving us nothing on offense and combining for 5 turnovers.

26-19 after 1

Getting picked apart on D. 

Need Lebron and Wade to get it going or else this is gonna be a long night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Absolutely shocked there was no #ofcourse bucket there. Just get the ball inbounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 very bad things. Spurs are getting any shot they want on offense and Lebron and Wade have 5 more combined turnovers than combined points.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Maybe if someone besides Ray and Birdman would give some effort we could get back in this. (And Bosh to a lesser, more quiet extent)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The D is pretty out of whack, but it seems to be getting a little better. Some of the shots SA is hitting are pretty tough, although several are also good looks off of great execution.

Wade is a disaster on O so far.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade and Shard look like they're on a mission to make sure this game is over by half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks Spo had to call that TO to get Wade out. LeBron's coming alive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo lied in the pregame. he isnt going deeper into the rotation. He's just using quicker sub patterns. And it came back to bite us a bit here. Wade had been in since the end of the 1st quarter. Could have used JJ in that spot instead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Thank God for Birdman tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ comes in, Spurs go right to a pick and roll to get JJ switched onto Parker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron asks out now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

JJ ****in around on the defensive end


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big minutes here with Lebron needing a rest. He's been our offense this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the 5k flop. Got two points out of it and a 3rd foul on Manu.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit Wade. What the hell was that? He sees the outlet pass, lets it get all the way down to Parker, then you just swipe at the ball softly?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Lebron sits and the Spurs have gone from 1 down to 5 up in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks JJ's so cold. Two good looks.

Weird seeing LeBron on the bench now, without foul trouble. Hurting us now. Wade's having tons of trouble against SA's D tonight.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm assuming they are saving Lebron to play the whole 4th quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why Beas is inactive...only Spo knows.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Strong and1 by Bosh off the broken play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our point guards are finally catching up with is. 

Wario and Norris. Partners in crime.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know how its tied at Halftime, but I'll certainly take it


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I want to see Oden get minutes, Tim Duncan is getting so many offensive boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 chances, no buzzer beaters against us  mg:

43-43 at the half

Much, much better 2nd quarter. Especially on D. 

Lebron and Wade got it going in the 2nd quarter. Just need to keep them fresh for the 4th and get 1 or two role players going in the 2nd half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did not like seeing both Wade and Lebron asking to come out in that 2nd quarter, much earlier than usual. I'm hoping it was just for precaution after game 1, but its still something concerning.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Feels like we are just hanging on. Hopefully we can take this game...feels so crucial


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Huge half coming up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475810026670792704
Fells like more both ways as well.

Wade and Bosh have to give more when Lebron is out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's getting a ton of shots at the rim so far this series, unlike last year. The last game changed a bit when he started to get tired and settled outside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thought Bird drew the charge there, instead it leads to a 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course that 3 goes down. Fuuuuck.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What I don't like is that Spurs' ball movement is better than MIA right now. They are sticking the ball too much waiting for players to play off the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting killed on the glass in this quarter.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Did not like seeing both Wade and Lebron asking to come out in that 2nd quarter, much earlier than usual. I'm hoping it was just for precaution after game 1, but its still something concerning.


Looks like Heat are playing Hockey style, go hard and rest earlier. Faster substitutions.

Heat have been much more aggressive than usual.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ on FIRE!

8-0 Lebron run


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lebron is here to hoooop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Depending on how Lebron is feeling, this would be a perfect time to try to get him some rest. 

Unfortunately, the team, and Wade especially, have been awful without him tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

LEBRON!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron STILL on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron sits. Big minutes here once again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Spurs punishing heat every time they blitz the pick and roll. Smh

How long will we continue to do that!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge, huge 4th coming up. We can't get stops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-77 after 3

These offenses are just too good. 35-34 scoring in that quarter. Once the Spurs get your D moving and rotating, you're done. Have to do a better job on the ball. 

Heat lost the lead, but it was nice to see Wade and Bosh scoring on offense. Hopefully we can buy Lebron another couple of minutes before he has to return.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy quarter. LeBron was in an unreal zone and the game obviously changed when he took a break, though Wade did a good job keeping it close with a couple of needed hoops. Wonder how much of the 4th LeBron plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1! Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow it down Wade. Get in the post and then get the ball back.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damnit Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron coming back in. Nice job by this group.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again speeding things up. If Leonard is on you, Diaw is on Lebron. Get it to Lebron.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Lebron comes back in and Wade proceeds to iso on Leonard. What happened to his IQ?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard was such a defensive liability most of his first year here. The fact that he's serviceable on that end is a huge testament to the work he's put in and the Heat's staff.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Spo took Ray out. Same thing that made them go on that run in the fourth in Game 1. We'll see if it happens again now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs getting free throws the rest of the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're gonna keep it a flagrant. Mario commits the dumbest fouls.

Just take him out.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

That's a flagrant??? wtf.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 4 missed free throws by the Spurs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Omg refs are calling everything for Spurs...so many fouls


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So lucky with those 4 straight FTs. Can't see how that was a flagrant by Rio though. He meant to ward him off, but it was still in a natural running motion, direction-wise. That said, I'd never be surprised with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why help off Wade? Why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They just dont miss open 3's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're hitting some unbelievable 3s this series. In terms of timely or difficulty-wise.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This quarter is ****ing insane. I just hope we finish on top.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Think they're now 8-15 from 3 in the 2nd half.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Welp. I officially feel anxious/nervous for the first time in these playoffs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If this is Spurs ball, this has the chance to be the [of course of all of courses...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Wade!

What a pass by Bosh!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh, man. He comes through in the clutch. Huge play down the stretch after a shaky start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Big shot Bosh strikes again. Tonight he was big play Bosh. What a drive and pass to Wadeto seal the win.

That is now 47 playoff games without consecutive losses. And the 16th straight series with a road win, extended the NBA record.

Lebron James shuts haters up once again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BOSH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feel like we've outplayed them pretty significantly with LeBron on the floor in these two games. He's gotten to the rim relatively easily, and now has shown his J needs to be respected.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta own up to it. I was cursing when Spo put Mario back in late, but his screens late in the game opened things up for Lebron.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I feel like Tony Douglas would play really well this series


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Bosh has Aubrey Plaza. Lebron has Rihanna :laugh:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475823600386056192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475825058607157249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475833131648290818


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Such an awesome game to watch. Both teams get giving huge blows back and forth. Basketball at its apex.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475837599610060800
Crazy shooting. Lucky to get this one tonight. Hopefully their shooting doesnt travel.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Not to mention we won with Spurs committing only 11 T.O.


----------



## BasedJay (Jun 8, 2014)

The Heat should be 2-0. Is anyone worried of a Heat 4 game sweep as good as they are playing? I can see it happening.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

BasedJay said:


> The Heat should be 2-0. Is anyone worried of a Heat 4 game sweep as good as they are playing? I can see it happening.


The Heat are playing ok. They have been thoroughly outplayed when LeBron isn't on the floor. He will have to keep up this level of play or the series is still going to be extremely close, unless role players like Battier and Jones start showing up.


----------



## BasedJay (Jun 8, 2014)

I mean OK seems like an understatement. The Heat defense is keeping up with the Spurs ball movement and giving them big time issues. LeBron's defense on whoever is hot plays a big part in disrupting SA. Spoelstra will just have to manage those minutes right but I don't think there is any reason LeBron finish the season out with 35 min per contest its the finals not January. Big Players will play big minutes.

I am not sure about their bench. Besides Cole and Anderson nobody positively benefit Miami.


----------



## BasedJay (Jun 8, 2014)

Kawhi is going to have to be the shut down defender he is known for or this series going Miami all the way. At least Contain better and not get in foul trouble


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

BasedJay said:


> The Heat should be 2-0. Is anyone worried of a Heat 4 game sweep as good as they are playing? I can see it happening.


This is the Heat section, why would we be worried of a Heat 4 game sweep? We want that to happen


----------



## BasedJay (Jun 8, 2014)

oh i thought it was a general section #excusedan00b


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

I couldn't watch the game. Great that we got one game in San Antonio, though we had a good chance to take both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade fined for his flop. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476104376600518658


----------

